

10% of FaceBook Folks Are Xooglers - prakash
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2008/03/27/facebooks-dna-is-10-google/

======
prakash
Here's some more info from Linkedin on Job Titles, Schools FBook employees
went to: <http://www.linkedin.com/companies/10667/Facebook>

------
dustineichler
If that's 10%, i'd have thought their be way more employees google or
otherwise. less recently i heard they'll balloon to about 700, but that's just
second hand info.

------
aston
Some of those kids are summer interns...

